# Solved: generic pnp monitor



## MrBroken420 (Feb 19, 2015)

i have just installed windows 8 and now i cant adjust my screen resolution. its stuck at 1024x786. i have AMD Radeon 5000 series. thanks in advance for help. need more info just ask.


----------



## MrBroken420 (Feb 19, 2015)

UPDATE. my radeon 5000 series some how unconflicted itself but i still cant use that as my main video card. its still stuck in 1024x786 witht the generic pnp monitor


----------



## hgh918 (Apr 6, 2015)

Good morning..I'm gonna try my best to help ya here sir! I despise Windows 8, so I know very little about it, but I think I've got it here..
What we need to get to is the control panel..I'm sure it's somewhere among all those little boxes, but the easiest way I'm assuming is just to search for the control panel. So just get that "charm bar" that is a thin options menu to appear on the right side of the screen by swiping over, and search for it. When control panel comes up, you'll select appearance and personalization. From there, choose Display, and over of the left hand side of the control panel you'll chose adjust resolution. From there, you'll be able to adjust it to what you'd like
Hope this works for you, good luck!


----------



## MrBroken420 (Feb 19, 2015)

My resolution is stuck . It won't let me adjust it at all. And it'picking up my integrated graphics card but won't use it. Error code 43.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is your display issue with the same "Toshiba Satellite A665-D6082" laptop that you mentioned in this thread?

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/1143379-why-wlan-why.html

From what I can determine, the Toshiba Satellite A665 series laptops all came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MrBroken420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah that's what I have. And I only baught the 8.1 because I baught the laptop used and it came with a bootleg copy of 7 ultimate on it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The Toshiba support site doesn't list model number *A665-D6082*, so we need to confirm the model laptop you have.

The model number is 2 sets of characters separated by a dash.

Please advise the model number on yours.

It make also be listed under product number or part number or something else.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MrBroken420 (Feb 19, 2015)

A665d-s6082.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I only baught the 8.1 because I baught the laptop used and it came with a bootleg copy of 7 ultimate
> 
> A665d-s6082


You have a *Toshiba Satellite A665D-S6082* laptop which originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

It has a wide-screen 16" display that has a native resolution of 1366 X 768.

It has an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 graphics device.

Its "Drivers & Updates" section does not have a Windows 8/8.1 64-bit driver for that graphics device.

Windows Update also does not have a Windows 8/8.1 64-bit driver for that graphics device.

As long as that graphics device is running in VGA mode, its resolution will remain stuck at 1024 X 768.

If you live in the U.S.A., you can purchase a Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit restore disk kit here for that laptop.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Be it windows 8



> i have just installed windows 8


 or indeed 8.1 as you say on post 6.

please do this

right click the white Microsoft flag left of taskbar

then click

Command Prompt Admin

At the prompt copy and paste this

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, 2 files will appear on your desktop:

report.txt

repfiles.cab

Please open the report.txt file in Notepad.

Copy-and-paste its entire contents here.

The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## MrBroken420 (Feb 19, 2015)

i have solved this problem. i do have another problem i am facing though.

http://forums.techguy.org/games/1147636-dirextx-error.html


----------

